
What’s New In Emacs 24.4 - lispython
http://www.masteringemacs.org/articles/2013/12/29/whats-new-in-emacs-24-4/
======
asdfs
Something I've heard about is integrating Guile into Emacs. Will Guile become
the primary language for Emacs with Emacs Lisp as an option, or will Emacs
Lisp remain the "default" choice, with Guile for those who want it? And does
anyone know what sort of timeline we're looking at before Guile support is
released?

~~~
ams6110
Current status seems to be summarized here.

[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GuileEmacs](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/GuileEmacs)

~~~
melling
Seems to be going quite slowly. However, I would think getting a good Scheme
implementation as the Emacs default is probably the single most important
feature. All Emacs is, after all, is a Lisp interpreter.

~~~
__david__
It's also one of the hardest features, since all Emacs is, after all, is a
Lisp interpreter with a dialect that is incompatible with Scheme. :-)

------
johnwalker
The developers have sent out this survey with emacs 24.4 requesting that users
provide some information about vanilla packages. This might also be of
interest to people looking for fun extensions to play with.

[http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/FrequentlyEnabledPackages_Ema...](http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/FrequentlyEnabledPackages_Emacs244_Survey)

~~~
Adrock
I did a quick write-up of the top packages from the survey with brief
descriptions of what they are and links to their respective Emacs Wiki pages:

[http://adereth.github.io/blog/2013/12/08/most-frequently-
ena...](http://adereth.github.io/blog/2013/12/08/most-frequently-enabled-
emacs-packages/)

------
kaffeinecoma

        New hooks focus-in-hook, focus-out-hook.
        These are normal hooks run when an Emacs frame gains or 
        loses input focus.
    

Cool. I think the lack of such a hook is what was preventing an implementation
of "save all buffers" when the user clicks outside the window, something
commonly used in IDEs.

~~~
jeremiep
Prelude also adds hooks to save a buffer every time it loses focus. It also
triggers when the point is placed by a mouse click.

Very useful!

------
jph
Thank you for the news!

My personal favorite UI item: C-x TAB (indent-rigidly) now makes it
faster/easier to multiple-indent, much like Sublime.

And for development: the Lisp debugger’s e command now includes the lexical
environment.

------
jpace121
I like how both emacs and vim continue to make improvements, while still
maintaining a lot of the features that make them great.

------
ubernostrum
This would be a lot more useful if the person writing the blog hadn't copied
release notes in one character set into their blog entry in another character
set. Tons and tons and tons of borked characters which make it very difficult
to actually read what's going on.

~~~
teddyh
He also did not escape angle brackets, so for instance “ _typing <left>,
<right>, <S-left>, and <S-right> adjusts_” from the original becomes “ _typing
, , , and adjusts_ ” in the text.

~~~
mickeyp
I've fixed this now.

------
endlessvoid94
> Great news for beginners of Emacs who mistakenly use Emacs in a terminal
> instead of in a window manager.

I use emacs _on purpose_ in the terminal. Is he being sarcastic here?

~~~
thirsteh
Ditto. Can't stand the UI.

~~~
throwaway_yy2Di
It's just a basic menubar for new users; two lines in .emacs and it won't
bother you again:

    
    
        (menu-bar-mode 0)
        (tool-bar-mode 0)
        (scroll-bar-mode 0) ; also possibly annoying

~~~
thirsteh
It's not so much the menubar--I've disabled that--but that I spend most of my
time in ssh sessions, and I tend to re-launch emacs all of the time, to the
extent that the start-up time of the GUI version bothers me.

~~~
dgtized
So launch it in tmux, and reconnect the next time you jump to that server. If
you want faster start time you can also start emacs, run start-server, and
then use emacsclient everywhere else to quickly open files from the
commandline. In general though, opening and closing emacs all time is the
wrong workflow to use with emacs.

~~~
knz42
Note however you can't use emacs-server/emacsclient with the GUI over a SSH
connection and tmux. With remote sessions and emacs you really have to choose
between long start-up times and terminal-only editing.

~~~
rcj_
I'm probably misunderstanding you, but that is exactly what I'm doing. I have
an emacs-server running on a remote server to which I connect via SSH to a
tmux session and from there start an emacsclient gui via SSH X forwarding (you
might have to set DISPLAY). Works like a charm.

~~~
e12e
I think parent was saying that you can't run a _single_ daemon on machine
emacs-host and launch clients from needs-editing-a-conf-server1...n (possibly
with x11 only running on different host workstation1)?

You seem to be running n daemons on needs-editing-a-conf-server1..n and
launching n clients on each of these, and "just" transporting the display(s)
back to your workstation via x11 forwarding over ssh.

Henche - _either_ run "redundant" daemons _or_ suffer long-ish startup times.

How much resources does your typical long-running daemon consume?

~~~
dgtized
How about this approach? [http://blog.habnab.it/blog/2013/06/25/emacsclient-
and-tramp/](http://blog.habnab.it/blog/2013/06/25/emacsclient-and-tramp/)

He's using tramp to copy an auth key to the remote system, but then using that
to allow the remote emacsclient to talk back to the host. Has some caveats,
but it's essentially the single daemon, many remote clients approach?

------
broodbucket
So glad electric-indent-mode is enabled by default. That was the only thing I
absolutely needed to make a .emacs config for when using a foreign computer
for a little while.

Interesting to see how good multi-monitor support is. Good changes, anyway.

~~~
rmk2
I disabled electric-indent-mode, because it _really_ doesn't get along well
with org-mode in my experience. I only really use it for select languages, but
otherwise tend to disable it globally.

~~~
mickeyp
My hope -- and I have yet to try it in anger in 24.4 -- is that these annoying
issues are fixed.

------
midas007
The title needs changing to future tense because it implies 24.4 has been
released.

------
mcguire
> yow.el is obsolete; use fortune.el or cookie1.el instead.

I guess everyone older than I am has died off.

------
mouchahaha
emacs is awsome

~~~
mijuty_hello
it is

